

A demo of I'm in like with you, which CN fails to understand - tuukkah
http://www.centernetworks.com/im-in-like-with-you-demo-review

======
blored
I am a big fan of IILWY and I think they have a fantastic product. That said,
the presentation didn't go well.

~~~
tuukkah
Perhaps this forces them to tell the world more themselves.

------
menloparkbum
IILWY is sort of interesting, but every woman on the site seemed to either be
married, in a serious relationship, ugly, or someone paid to join.

------
rokhayakebe
I never tried IILWY. I think, as Blored mentioned, that the problem here is
their presentation. At the same time the quality of this videop is poor, so
that is working against them. Maybe we need to see a good presentation b4 we
can judge. That being said, I still think that online dating stuff is for
teenagers and really old people. Anyone in the middle can do fairly ok by
wearing a bleu shirt (most attractive color to women), a nice watch, going to
a bar and shut up. You will find soon more women trying to figure you out,
then you can find online.

~~~
tuukkah
I didn't mean to complain about the presentation or judge their service. On
the contrary, it was interesting to get a peek at it.

One good reason to date online could be that you don't like to go to bars to
meet women. Perhaps it's the setting there, or the kind of people it selects,
or the N clearly smaller than on the net.

